# just started huntin and need some tips



## coyotehunter79 (Feb 13, 2006)

i have a .22lr which is all i cant afford with a bushnell sharpshooter scope and i went hunting today and setup on the edge of a hedgerow next to a creek facing outward towards a field. i just bought a new e-call but the call i used today and yesterday is a circe distress call.....i haven't seen any yote at all so far....can i get any tips at all?


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

my advices is dont even go coyote hunting if you are gonna use a 22. it is not even ethical at all. get a 223 or something. you can probably find a used one for pretty darn cheap. but thats just my opinion do what you want.


----------



## coyotehunter79 (Feb 13, 2006)

a .22lr will kill a coyote though wont it....cuz thats all im lookin for......what make is .223


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

it will kill it every once in a while if everything is ideal. i would not take a shot at a coyote with one over 20 yards and you would want to hit him in the head, i would not use one because it is not a coyote gun


----------



## coyotehunter79 (Feb 13, 2006)

what make is .223


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

whatever kind you want


----------



## coyotehunter79 (Feb 13, 2006)

name a good kind


----------



## coyotehunter79 (Feb 13, 2006)

ive looked up my gun and stff on the site i bought it off of and it says its great for varmint hunting and yote huntin....marlin model 60


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Justin, varmints come in all sizes, ground squirrels, crows, armadillos and things of that nature. Then there is small game such as tree squirrels, rabbits, raccoons, opossums and again things of that size and nature. The 22 rimfire you have is well suited for those kind of animals. I have a Marlin 60 and it is a fun gun to shoot but you are being told correct information that the 22 rimfire is not a coyote gun. The .223 is a centerfire caliber which is much better suited for coyote and fox size game including the other small varmints I mentioned at longer ranges. Don't know why the web site you read would tell you the 22 rimfire is a coyote gun but they are flat wrong. Look up Savage, Ruger or any of the major gun maker web sites and you can read about centerfire varmint rifles.


----------



## rob1089 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hunter 79, why don't you try using a 12 ga. shot gun with heavy shot.... like Dead Coyote. Hunting in an area like you described it would be a very good weapon


----------



## coyotehunter79 (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah im thinkin about buyin a nice savage .17......would that be better than my model 60 by far?


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

you just dont seem to get it, a 17 is a smaller calliber then the 22, it may shoot over twice as fast and a lot farther, but that is also not a coyote gun. it may be ok if you are shooting them in the head under 75 yards away, but i would never ever go hunting coyotes with a 22 or a 17.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

it all depends on where u are hunting, but chances are shots will be over 100-150,and with that small of caliber the knockdown power is not there for an average shot, unless you can hit um square in the eyes step it up a few notches, not only that but where i am from the wind could take that .17 and send it to texas, i suggest a bigger caliber for knockdown power and accuracy at longer ranges. .223, 22-250,25-06 etc....


----------



## Dog gon (Dec 22, 2005)

Just use your deer rifel if tou have one if you dont than git a 223 or 22-250.


----------

